# FTP Benutzer kann sich nicht anmelden



## stefanw (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ISPConfig 3 unter Ubuntu 10. Alles scheint zu funktionieren. Ich kann FTP-Benutzer anlegen aber die können sich nicht anmelden. Das auth.log sagt dieses:

servername pure-ftpd: pam_unix(pure-ftpd:auth): authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=pure-ftpd ...

und beim FTP-Client sieht das so aus:

Response:    331 User account-ftp OK. Password required
Command:    PASS *********
Response:    530 Login authentication failed

Passwort haben wir im 4 Augenprinzip mehrfach kontrolliert.

Habt Ihr einen Tipp

Danke

SW


----------



## Till (7. Juni 2010)

Ist das ein vserver?


----------



## stefanw (7. Juni 2010)

Das ist eine virtuelle Maschine. Warum?


----------



## stefanw (8. Juni 2010)

Hat denn keiner eine Idee?


----------



## stefanw (8. Juni 2010)

Sorry wenn ich nerve, aber kann es sein das der Pure FTPD gar nicht gegen die MySQL Authentifiziert?


----------



## Till (8. Juni 2010)

Poste mal die Ausgabe von:

netstat -tap | grep ftp


----------



## stefanw (8. Juni 2010)

Irgendwie habe ich das gelöst nicht in den Titel bekommen:

Gelöst weil:_ /etc/pure-ftpd/db gab es eine mysql.conf~ mit falschen Daten und  die wurde zuerst verwendet. 				_


----------



## Elyxir (22. Okt. 2011)

Hi

Danke für den kleinen aber feinen Tip.

Liegt wirklich an der mysql.conf~

Dorte steht nämlich kein PW für den Benutzer root drin.

Nach ändern lief sofort der Login via FTP.

Danke nochmal.

Gruss Lars


----------

